# This could come in handy after 1st January!



## Roger Haworth (Dec 15, 2020)

Schengen Calculator - Calculate Your Legal Short-Stay in Europe
					

Schengen Calculator for Visa-Free visitors and holders of multiple entry visas valid for six months and with 90 days of permitted duration of stay.




					www.schengenvisainfo.com


----------



## barryd (Dec 15, 2020)

Latest news I heard was that we wont be allowed into Europe after 1st of January unless its essential travel. (work etc).


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you put that one into the phones archive for Europe. I am sure we will use our three months.


----------



## Snapster (Dec 16, 2020)

There has been talk of obtaining visas for longer stays, but I think you need to apply on a country by country basis. It should be good news for those wishing to overwinter in Spain in the coming years.


----------



## John H (Dec 16, 2020)

Snapster said:


> There has been talk of obtaining visas for longer stays, but I think you need to apply on a country by country basis. It should be good news for those wishing to overwinter in Spain in the coming years.



The problem is that obtaining a long-term visa for Spain is both complicated and expensive. You have to apply not more than three and not less than one month before your intended arrival date, you have to apply in person at the Spanish Consulate in your home country, you have to provide written evidence of your financial ability to support yourself during your stay, written evidence of a Criminal record check and written evidence of medical insurance cover for your stay - and all of it professionally translated into Spanish. All of this is expensive and then there is a 70 euro fee per person which is non-refundable in the event of refusal. You also have to present a "valid" reason for the extension and it is not at all clear whether tourism is a valid reason. On top of that, if you are lucky enough to get an extension and then appy again the next year, they will almost certainly refuse you on the basis that if you want to spend that much time in Spain you should take out residencia. So, all in all, not really much use at all


----------

